# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  How do I convert an INDEX SMALL array formula for use in Google Sheets?

## sharadmaxwell

i attached herwith the excel file
where in Sheet1 contain my main data
and in sheet2 i used forumulas
in sheet2 
colum A3
i used below Arrary forumla
=IFERROR(INDEX(Sheet1!F$2:F$1000,SMALL(IF(Sheet1!$A$2:$A$1000=Sheet2!$A$1,ROW(Sheet1!$A$2:$A$1000)-ROW($A$2)+1,""),ROWS($A$2:A2))),"")

now
i want same formula but in GOOGLE SHEET
i dont know how to apply this on Google Sheet
please help me
same in google sheet1 and sheet2

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum! Please take a moment to re-read forum rule #1 and then amend your thread title to something that better explains your problem. Changing your thread title is not optional, which means you must change it. Thanks!

In your case, you need to give an indication of the type of formula you are trying to convert in your title. This thread has been moved to the correct section.

*To change a title go to your first post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title.
*
*No help to be offered, please, until the OP complies with this request.*

----------


## sharadmaxwell

done 
please guide

----------


## rorya

It's actually *much* simpler in Google sheets. Clear out all the formulas returning data on sheet 2, then in A3 enter:

=filter(Sheet1!$F$2:$I$1000,Sheet1!$A$2:$A$1000=$A$1)

That is all.  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

No, sorry - still not good enough. You didn't pay attention to my advice.  :Wink: 

Try changing the title to this: "How do I convert an INDEX SMALL array formula for use in Google Sheets?"

----------


## sharadmaxwell

done mam
please guide

----------


## AliGW

Thank you - that's fine now.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

rorya's post has been restored, thanks for the title change  :Smilie:

----------

